# Mandy's Ork Army -WIP



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

*Mandy's Ork Army -WIP - Updated June 3rd*


Here is one of my Nobs I'm working on. I was playing around with painting last night.
base coat is black. Then I added some foundation paint; Ork hide Shade. Then kinda dry brushed some goblin green over it. ( I know some spots are heavier then other's, paint wise).


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

My Ork Trukk

























Bike


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Ork I'm doing for Alyssa. her fav. color is Purple. So he has a purple top and dark purple on the belly.
The back plate I tried to do the Death skullz logo.  Not bad for my first attempt at free hand.

















Another ork. (I know I need to play with the light setting on camera.. for now this is it)


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good so far! And you're right, that really is an excellent first attempt at freehand. Keep it up!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

....Go Elystana!!!

They look *great!*


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

youve built your ork trukk well, however trust me it gets tricky when building the driver , gunner and ball


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to paint what I have built so far and then add the rest on. 
I have the stick shift handle painted but its a little tiny I think to take a picture of. 
I even drilled some holes for the exhaust pipes on one of my bikes. 
That little drill from GW is cool!


----------



## Lioneljohnson510 (May 28, 2008)

thats really good but to make a suggestion i would basecoat it with a foundation paints they really bring out the color


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yes , foundation paints were like the holy grail when they came out as they are perfect at adding straight onto a black undercoat


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

We just bought the box of foundation paints a few days ago


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

looks like a good start to an army. I can't wait to see more stuff painted up and ready to go.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> looks like a good start to an army. I can't wait to see more stuff painted up and ready to go.


ya, hubby can't wait either. LOL


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

So true its hard for me to fight the Horde of 3 orks


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

well it's "about" 4 now. LOL well yeah, true they need heads and arms. 


Okay so here is a little Tin bitz on my trukk. Trent was harassing me about not having it primmed so here is what its at so far.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

You go girl... thats awsome ....

Im looking at starting an Ork army after i have worked some more on my High Elves.. I love your painting its really cool... Def have to agree free hand is a skill but i think you pulled it off...

Cant wait to see some more pics.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Tinkerbell


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

I should add that while I was spraying the base coat on that one of the back side panels came loose. So I had to pull it off and re glue it back on.


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Just finished this piece on the Trukk.










I first painted some foundation red on it, then mixed some blood red with some tin bitz and painted it up. 
:grin:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice! One thing inks and washes will do nicely is give a rusted dirty effect...priceless on orky stuff!

For the plain ol dirty look, a watered down bestial brown works nicely. Very watered down. Paint it on and it should be almost all water. Think very dirty rinse water more than actual painting. That'll gather at all the crevasses and rivets etc.

Check some of these articles as well as they all apply a little:
http://uk.games-workshop.com/imperialguard/tank-camo/4/


----------



## MandyLanthier (May 8, 2008)

Thanks El! I'll take a look at the articles later. 
Again thanks!


----------

